# L3130 : PSB 2004-055 service bulletin question : hydraulic pump oil starved



## jutboy (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello everyone,
I bought my first tractor over the winter (2004 L3130 Manual 4x4 - 2k hours). Seems like I might have made a bad choice. I just found out that my serial falls into the tractors affected by PSB 2004-055. I attached the bulletin. Apparently when operating the backhoe (BH90 for me) on a hill the hydraulic pump bearing/gears get starved of oil. I don't feel comfortable using the tractor until I can confirm there is no damage and I implement the fix.

I'm interested in any input on this issue. I guess first off, I've attached some pictures...I can't tell for sure if mine was not done. I assume it wasn't but the diagrams etc are hard to match up to what I am seeing. Second, I wanted to make sure that this is something I can do. I'm a pretty good mechanic but it I'm not clear if this requires opening up the actual pump...something I am not confident I can put back together perfectly.

Thanks for any help


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

First thing I'd do is give it a bath. It's filthy.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Jutboy!! get yourself a large plastic handle screw driver, start the engine and let it idle, place the end of the screw driver onto the pump case around where it bolts to the timing case and place an ear against the plastic handle and listen, if you cannot hear any rumblings and grindings and all is reasonably quite in the drive area,(apart from the whir of the drive gears) then you are good to go.

From reading the bulletin, you know not to have the front of the tractor lower than the rear end so all should be sweet.

I am sure if you read and study the PDF, you will pick up if your machine has been updated, from a quick read, the oil filter base #040 fig5 and the hydraulic pump holder/mount #010 fig4 is replaced and an oil line #060 fig4 runs from the new oil filter base #040 fig5 to the new pump holder #010 and I am surmising that the pipe feeds oil to the pump holder mount and lubricates the gear drive and bearing.

If you have the pipe #060 fig4 between the oil filter housing and the pump holder mount #010, then you have the upgrade.


----------

